

Don’t fix invisible bugs - Garbage
http://blog.drorhelper.com/2011/05/dont-fix-invisible-bugs.html

======
epo
The code exists and is doing no harm, it could arguably defend against later
coding errors which let currently impossible situations arise.

There is a difference between arguing against creating tests for "can't
happen" conditions in the first place and getting worked up about useless code
which already exists. Sounds like this character has too little to do and is
looking for justification for his existence.

~~~
dhelper
Thanks for the feedback - I already apologized for the trivial example - the
actual case is too complicated and can't be shown on my blog - sorry again. As
for have too little to do - I wish it was the case but as an agile champion my
work is never done. TDD, CI SCRUM you name it - whenever I manage to add a new
practice to the team I have at least two new ones waiting to happen. After
teaching them how to write good unit tests and practice TDD and putting a CI
server in place now we're working on improving the team estimations - thank
you again for worrying about my workload :)

